# Leftover pork roast?



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

Great deal this weekend on pork roast...will be canning lots! Cooked one up and have a ton leftover. What would you make with it? TIA!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*green chile!*

I would make a big pot of green chile. I would have it over a burrito with cheese or eat a bowl of it with corn chips.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I usually shred it with a fork & make pulled pork bbq from leftover pork roast.

I would think that if you made all of the fixins for stew, use broth from the leftover roast, cooked it until all of the potatoes & carrots were almost done, then add the meat (since it's already cooked and will try to fall apart) to finish it off. Over a campfire, in a cast iron dutch oven.


----------



## TUSTX (Jan 24, 2015)

Shredded in pork tacos or tamales 
A good stew maybe


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

ALLgreat ideas...thanks so much!! I knew y'all would know what to do with it!


----------



## TUSTX (Jan 24, 2015)

And if it ruins by some chance use it as bait fr some local critters if ur into that !


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Pork is the most versatile meat in the world and using the left over roast is easy, I make tamales, enchiladas, tacos, sandwiches, Spanish rice with pork, mix it in my cornbread batter for a great camping meal and many more. :2thumb:


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive made pulled pork in the slow cooker, ate my fill and canned the rest before.

-- I usually cut off huge chunks of fat if it present
-- stuff roast with cloves of garlic here and there
--line bottom of slow cooker with yellow or white onions
--sprinkle well on the roast on all sized with favorite all season mix or specific bbq pork mix AND alittle ground clove
--place roast in slow cooker and lay more sliced onion on top
--pour alittle bit of water on bottom
--pour alittle bit of fav bbq sauce on top (for cooking in flavor) 
--cook roast slow on low all day
--when roast is cooked and shreddable, take out onions
--shred roast and pour in the rest of the favorite bbq sauce
--let bbq sauce cook in for last half hour or so..
--eat some, neighbors might be stopping by unexpectable to just...say hi bout now
--to can the rest I'd just load up some clean jars, fill to 1/2 inch headspace with water/bbq sauce broth..can like normal..

its so good
--


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

Great ideas! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Add to fried rice or use as omelet filling or make a filling for crepes or cook some into a frittata or quiche or use as sandwich meat.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Man I am hungry. I did not realize it until just now.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I chop it up and fry it to get a crust on it then add it to a tortilla with some cheddar cheese and heat that to melt the cheese.

What ever you have for leftovers, try adding cheese and putting it in a tortilla. You would be surprised what you come up with and how good it is.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Shredded pork stuffed baked potato. Or to stretch it out even more, also good in a slow cooker potato soup.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Pull it, add some mayo an seasonin, bit of celery an ya got good sammies.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Roast pork pie.*

I roast the meat in my crock pot without any spices then I shred what I'm going to use for the pie and season with a chili or enchilada sauce refried it in a cast skillet and cover it with a cornbread mixture and baked it.Great cold day dish. Even better if you make the cornbread with cake flour vs. regular flour, comes out lighter, wow I`m getting hungry.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Take you leftover roast or open a jar and dice, heat with onion, mushroom soup, and a bit of curry, serve over rice or pasta.


----------

